# Farbe ändern, Blinkender Text, Zählen



## Sircoly (1. Mai 2006)

Halli Hallo,

Ich habe gleich drei Fragen.


[FRAGE]
*Wie kann ich in C++ den Ausgabetext('cout') in einer Konsole(Win32) in einer anderen Farbe(ROT) ausgeben lassen?
Wie kann ich in C++ den Ausgabetext('cout') einer Konsole(Win32) blinken lassen?
Wie kann ich in C++ den Wert('int') einer Variable('int zaehlen=0') PRO SEKUNDE um 1 erhöhen lassen?*

So, ich habe bestimmt ganz google auf den Kopf gestellt, um antworten darauf zu finden.
Aber ich habe keine Gefunden!
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch helfen...


----------



## Ives (1. Mai 2006)

Such doch einfach mal hier im Forum weiter, das mit der Farbe findest du auf jeden Fall.
Grüße Ives


----------



## Sircoly (1. Mai 2006)

Halli Hallo,

weißt du denn, wie ich den rest hinbekomm?
Das Blinken und das hochzählen?

Oder irgendjemand anders?
Ich finde dazu nämlich nichts


----------



## Sircoly (1. Mai 2006)

[ANTWORT]
Also ich habe 2 verschiedne arten gefunden, wie man unter C++ die Schriftfarbe ändern kann:

```
system("COLOR 0C");
```
finde ich persönlich besser, da man keine Dateien includen muss.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob diese Funktion nachteile hat.

```
include <windows.h>
HANDLE hConsoleHandle = GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE);
SetConsoleTextAttribute(hConsoleHandle, FOREGROUND_RED|FOREGROUND_INTENSITY);
```
Der reguläre weg...

Aber wie ich den text blinken lassen kann, weiß ich auch nicht.
Genau so wenig, wie ich das hochzählen machen soll.

BITTE HELFT MIR


----------



## TimBob999 (19. September 2009)

Also das mit dem blinkenden Text würde ich so machen:

#include<iostream>
#include<windows.h>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
start:
Sleep(500);
// Milisekundenanzahl die die Funktion "sleept", 1000 = 1 Sek
cout<<"Blinkender Text\n";

system("cls");
// Leert den Bildschrim
goto start;
}

es ist sicherlich nicht die optimale lösung aber was besseres fällt mir auch nicht ein^^

das mit dem hochzählen kannst du natürlich auch mit sleep machen und ner for schleife

for(int i=10;i<10;i--)
{
cout<<"i\n";
Sleep(1000);
system("cls");
}
ich weiß nicht ob das in der for schleife so richtig ist dazu benutz ich sie zu wenig^^


----------



## Skini (19. September 2009)

```
#include<iostream>
#include<windows.h>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
bool farbe = true;
while(1){
	cout<<"Blinkender Text\n";
	Sleep(500);
	system("cls");
	if(farbe == false)
	{
		farbe = true;
		SetConsoleTextAttribute(GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE), 0x0000C);
	} else {
		farbe = false;
		SetConsoleTextAttribute(GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE), 0x00000);
	}
}
}
```
Wobei 0x0000C (0x00 + 0 + C) die Farbecodes hat, die auch "color /?" in der Cmd zurückgibt. Die erste ist Hintergrund (0 = Schwarz) die zweite Vordergrund(C = Rot).
Skini


----------



## sheel (20. September 2009)

Glaub nicht, dass Sircoly das noch interessiert-er war im November 2008 das letzte mal online, und dieses Thema ist über 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Skini (20. September 2009)

Öhhhhhhhhh


----------

